# HMS Adventure



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

During the war my father was on the Adventure which was a Minelayer crusier. I wanted to build a model of her so I have bought the Reville kit Fletcher class destroyor which has simular lines which I am adapting to the crusier shape. The photos I have are mainly waterline views so I am having to guess the what the decks are. She operated in camauflage mode, so I am guessing the colours. The bridge shape seems to be square but I think I will leave the US one. Also I am intending to RC if possible. 
The service record of the ship : 1 aircraft shot down and stoodby as a blockade runner scuttled hersef. Her main job was laying mines in the Northern seas around Britain, so she operated alone. She took a load of mines to Russia at one stage, also served as decoy on convoys, have no more info on this one, still searching !! She was converted to repair ship for D-Day patching up landing craft etc. Because she carried 360 mines she was heavy on top so the guns weight had to be reduced. Also she was the first RN ship with diesel engines along with steam, top speed 27 knots, pretty fast for a 1924 model. Photos attached, and any advice etc is welcome especially info.
PJ


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Adventure is nearly finished, she floats quite well, but without the tripod mast, so I need to try with ballast.
I found I had put the funnels wrong way round, but changed today !!.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Adventure launched this afternoon, and broke the ice, but she started to take in water !!!


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

Bravo Zulu PJ! (Thumb) It looks like ADVENTURE had an adventure, and I'll refrain from any mention of undertaking trials in warmer waters, especially in view of where she served.

Jack


----------

